
Writing a Book: Part One (Ambition) - twampss
http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/bookwriting1
======
nopassrecover
Good read and some other interesting links on the site. He might go well to
read Steve Pavlina's "Willpower" piece
([http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2005/06/self-discipline-
wil...](http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2005/06/self-discipline-willpower/))
which describes how willpower is a short-term boost and should be used to
structure the right environment for sustained work.

------
jpeterson
"I begun to remember how much I hate business books..."

He's also illustrating the value of hiring a good editor.

